# Ok any help appreciated



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, this process is almost gibberish to me. But I have alot of time right now, and figured I'd install this OS we had lying around. ---->

I followed this video. (Content youtube video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEoGlxiHprM

If you could be bothered to watch it , I'll save you time as you likely know the process by heart. Where I am at in the process of following this video is 4:17-18 . 

I tried editing , "here in this file we need to add a new line". (As in video)

But I can't add a new line. My problem is as presented in the video comments...



			
				youtube said:
			
		

> Hey, can you also post a link to a video or tutorial or something showing how I can edit fstabï»¿ with vi? I'm pressing i but that only allows me to add characters to existing lines, can't seem to add a nw line. thx



Is there likely something I did wrong early on? This video is my reference. But I followed this process fairly accurately as well.
(Content- How to install and configure a FreeBSD 8 Desktop with Xorg and KDE?
December 18, 2009, 11:02 pm by Rhyous ) Found on your forums. 

http://www.rhyous.com/2009/12/18/how-to-install-and-configure-a-freebsd-8-desktop-with-xorg-and-kde/

Any ideas why I can't add a new line, thanks. I'm curious if I did something wrong, or if I need to consider alternatives.


----------



## SNK (Dec 17, 2011)

Press 'o' and you get a new line below the current line and vi goes into insert mode.


----------



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

O, how simple. Thank you!


----------



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

I didn't want to double post. Very helpful. Such a simple thing, I didn't know. I'm in the virtual OS now, I mean I see a desktop. I'll ask for more help if needed. Thank you.


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2011)

Since you a new to this, here are a couple of suggestions:
1. If you n eed to know how a command works, you can access the manual page (help file) by typing (using the example of the vi editor):

```
man vi
```
...just replace vi with any other command you would like help for.

2. For editing files, you may wish to try edit instead if vi.  It is far less confusing to use.

3. If you want a FreeBSD desktop install, you could try PCBSD as an alternative.  The install would be easier (but perhaps not as educational).

Kudos to you for taking some time to tinker with FreeBSD.  It takes time to learn, but when you see the power and stability - you will be glad you did!


----------



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you. I have it fully working now somehow. Sound and all, I'm not sure how but thank you all. I'll leave the forums until I have problems as I have a tendency to spam fourms. Thank you all!


----------

